

Ask HN: The best conference you attended and why? - ezrider4428

I am organizing an event in October called Fundation and I wanted to get some feedback on the important facets of a Venture Capital event.<p>I have been to a lot of conferences over the past 10 years and have even organized a few, however I wanted to reach out to hear about the best conferences you have ever been too and why?<p>I'll go first:  The best conference I have ever been to was CUTC (Canadian Undergraduate Technology Conference,I believe it has been replaced by www.hiepic.com) the reason is that it had really smooth registration, a perfect balance of both business and technical discussions, demo's and workshops.<p>Thanks in advance
======
brianbreslin
Best events I've been to over the last few years: SXSW (more so in previous
years)- due to the large number of activities outside the panels, and tons of
people.

f8 - facebook puts on a good show, has great food, and its not too salesy.

I'm a big fan of barcamp/wordcamp events (when PROPERLY organized), not a fan
of "what can I sell you" type events. I prefer hands on, and accessibility to
the presenters as well.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Not really a conference, but the Gathering 4 Gardner is fantastic. The mix of
people is astonishing, and everyone is there to share stuff they know.
everyone knows they'll came away with plenty to think about, but no one has
that as their reason for being there.

